# Hymmer 544 -1991 New Leisure Battery Charger -Advice request



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi all -

I have a simple problem in that my Schaudt LA 110 12v 7A charger seems to have inexplicably stopped working.
It looks to be a pretty simple charger, and having tested the 12v output points of the transformer inside when switched on, it appears it has died. (there are no fuses) -

I guess the simplest thing to do would be find a replacement transformer, but on the other hand I would like to find a better charger to help with my 'load when charging' requirements -

Before the charger stopped working, I could find myself with a flat leisure battery and I would use a 1kw generator plugged into the mains connector on the outside of the van to charge the leisure battery. However, I think due to the lowish ampage of the charger (7A ) I could not run things like an amplified stereo from this set up -

Would getting an increase output charger (say 18A) be a solution - Would choosing a charger with an increased amp output allow me to run high draw electrical equipment while the leisure battery was charging from flat when plugged into the mains or generator?

If the answer is yes - what charger would be recommended? What could be considered a high output for a charger 20A., 40A?There seems to be a huge range from pretty cheap to extremely expensive - I would like to spend £50 - £75 new or second hand.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

As far as I understand it battery chargers are not designed to be used as a direct power source they will supply the amount of amperage needed by the battery. I suppose if there is a large drain on the battery a higher amperage charger would put out more power and thus enable one to run some device requiring the power. If you want to ask the manufacturer of your current charger you can email
Schaudt at Lang, Udo <[email protected]> They have a very good repair service.


----------



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you for the reply!
I have opted for a Sterling PCU1220 charger which can also work as a power pack.


----------

